
The Coldest Spot in the Known Universe - bananacurve
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2014/30jan_coldspot/
======
slack3r
"CAL is scheduled to launch in early 2016 on a Pressurized Cargo Vehicle in
soft-stowage. " [cal = Cold Atom Lab]

[http://coldatomlab.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/](http://coldatomlab.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/)

Kids born in the future will get to see quantum mech first hand. I'm envious.

